# Least Played Army and Why?



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I was curious as to what you think the least played Warhammer army is and why that's the case. Now I realize demographics probably play into this (as in certain clubs tend to have more players of one army over another), though hopefully with a large enough sample size, it'll negate that factor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Locally, Tomb Kings. They just blow ass.

If you want to use them, might as well use Vampire Counts rules. Chariots? Replace with Black Knights "counts as"/Varghulfs. Ushabti? Horrors/Vargheists. Skeletons for Skeletons, Vampire Lords for Princes...

Necrosphinx for Varghulf. The shooting of Tomb Kings is the only thing that sets it apart from Vampires (and Entombed, but it blows ass), and the shooting is substandard, and the units not capable enough to withstand CC once an enemy gets within range.

Wood Elves, and Bretons have a hell of a chance of doing well with someone who knows what they're doing, but the best Tomb King player in the world has a comparatively low chances of doing well against any other army simply because of how poor the army is. It is essentially an army that has the same appearance whatever unit you take. It's skeletons/skeletons/skeletons/big skeletons/skeleton monsters, whereas every other army has a variety of builds that can both do well and hit hard.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

You left out Chaos Dwarfs.... That would be my vote:laugh:

just because the oder figs were butt ugly and the newer ones are forgewold unaffordable.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I happen to enjoy and frequently play both Chaos Dwarfs and Tomb Kings. Chaos Dwarfs are reasonably priced and available from Mantic. The only army I possess I don't play is Wood Elves. They just don't make a competitive build for my play style. Which is assault into the teeth of the enemy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@Creon - it's a shame, they are one of the most powerful - Lifeweaver on Eagle with WoWych Elm, Sisters on Eagle, Eagles, Warhawk Riders, BSB with Flaming Banner in Treekin unit, Glade Riders. Hard to pin down in CC, and then combined charges t5/6 to win the game.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd say Brettonia because it is probably the most in need of an update, and is structured quite like Black Templars with vows and things which can be quite difficult to grasp. Cavalry have lost momentum now as well due to Steadfast.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I play the 'least' played armies Bretonnians, Wood Elves, Chaos Dwarfs and Tomb Kings 

The armies I personally see the least of is Lizardmen, Skaven and WoC


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

My local area has a decent variety. The only army I never see locally is dwarves. I don't know why, but no one uses them. I can only recall one game against them within the past couple of years. 

I know a chaos dwarf player with a scratch built army.(it looks amazing!) and my neighbor is an extremely skilled tourney player who likes to win with underdogs. He played brettonians for a while with the fay enchantress, and smacked me around several times with that army. 

I play wood elves, but I'm the only one I know who didn't shelve them. so suprisingly dwarves are rarely seen around my neck of the woods.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

It seems wood elves have it so far. Though, I'd be curious why whoever answered dark elves thinks so. I thought they were one of the armies that was quite popular along with high elves.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm, it now seems that Bretonnia has tied it up with the wood elves.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I oddly see a lot of Wood Elves.
I think it's one of the armies that some people just love, despite shortcomings.

Everyone has that one army that they keep coming back to (mine is beasts), and there's around 3-4 Woodies in my Meta. Even more in the tournament scenes. Brett's less so.

I run across a few beasts in tournaments, but never in local games


----------



## adadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

Wood elves because they suck I have a army buy don't play them they need a upgrade bad


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

For me its beasts... though I also very rarely see brets and woodies.
I said beasts because they just seem to lack anything to make them fun: they're a 'beast' army with overly expensive, all-but-unusable, monsters which is forced to rely on its infantry, which is too expensive to be cheap, too weak to be elite and too badly armoured to be survivable....

I've only known a few guys with an army of beasts, and none of them enjoy the army much and use it often... that said I'm sure they can be played well and can be fun if, I've just never seen it. I am however, thinking of playing with them in a doubles tourny next year...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

In our Meta, beasts are often played and very effective. Minotaurs are nasty nasty nasty, and big enough units of anything are good. Perhaps your beasts aren't putting out 50+. 75+ beast units?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The successful ones are, but they tend to rely on magic too much or run into an army which does the same thing better (such as WoC). A good unit of marauders outclasses pretty much the entire beasts book. Its true that minotaur are good, but we found that they just don't work- they are squishy before they get to combat and they rarely destroy their target. Pigs are thought far superior...


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

It was close between Bretonnia and Wood Elves. I don't think people want to spend the time and money doing a Bret army. If someone wanted a human-centered army I'm pretty sure they'd pick the new, shiny Empire 99.9% of the time.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tomb Kings in my area. I know 2 people who collect them and only collect. They play games with their other armies.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I voted wood elves, I think that is the least played army in the world. My Meta is too small to really be an indication, only being 5 friends, and we have a tendency to change which army we play on a regular basis. So yes we play a lot with proxy's.

@Vaz im not sure how you attach a BSB with flaming banner to a unit of treekin. A character needs to become a forest spirit to be able to join a unit of forest spirits. And i don't believe there is a way to make a wood elf BSB that.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Before I stopped playing I'd have said wood elves and Brett's but since coming back last year I've yet to see anyone locally play Skaven.


----------

